# Kind of a depressing Christmas for me this year.



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So when you add up the fact that my wife and I are talking about splitting in the new year, and the fact that half my family is fighting with the other and will be gathering for Christmas _seperately_ this year, and the fact my wife's grandfather just fell and broke his hip so the annual Christmas Eve gathering at their house is cancelled; this year's holiday season really sucks right now!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, a perfect storm of bad things happening all at the holiday season. Hopefully you can find something that will pull you out of this funk. Like is there something special you can do for your wife's grandfather to make him feel loved? Sometimes when we focus on others it makes our concerns seem smaller.


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

The increased focus on happiness and joy during the holidays always seems to hyper-focus those of us whose holiday season isn't quite Norman Rockwell. I have no advice, but keep it together - your sanity - that is.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Wow, a perfect storm of bad things happening all at the holiday season. Hopefully you can find something that will pull you out of this funk. Like is there something special you can do for your wife's grandfather to make him feel loved? Sometimes when we focus on others it makes our concerns seem smaller.


He's in a nice rehab place nearby and we went and saw him for about 30 minutes tonight, buuut - then afterwards my wife starts a big shouting match with me in the car about where to eat even after I told her that "anywhere is fine"(because it was late and we were both starving)!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> He's in a nice rehab place nearby and we went and saw him for about 30 minutes tonight, buuut - then afterwards my wife starts a big shouting match with me in the car about where to eat even after *I told her that "anywhere is fine"*(because it was late and we were both starving)!!


Saw this part in bold. My XW hated when I said that. Don't make me say ni..gu.. I won't say it. 

Sorry about your Christmas and especially your grandfather. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Saw this part in bold. My XW hated when I said that. Don't make me say ni..gu.. I won't say it.
> 
> Sorry about your Christmas and especially your grandfather. Hope he is better soon.


Thanks, and it's my wife's grandfather but I still love him like my own; and as far as dinner I was telling the truth about "anywhere" because a newspaper covered in ketchup was sounding good at that point.


----------



## Wolfy82 (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't feel alone, there is bunch of us feeling same way this holiday season.


----------



## momvswild (Dec 24, 2012)

I know it's hard because everything is magnified at Christmas...I think it's because media and advertising make the holiday out to be like a 'Currier and Ives' portrait...but this is a fantasy and reality cannot ever match fantasy. Then, we start to think that ourselves and our lives are the 'odd man out' when all else is happiness, music and Bedford Falls. 

Remember that you are not alone.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Well earlier tonight we spent a nice Christmas Eve with her family, and right now we're drinking sangria wine and watching "A Christmas Story" so I really can't complain very much right now.


----------

